# P226 mags in a P229



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently purchased some 13rd 9mm mags for my P229 thinking I needed them. After I received them I compared them to some P226 13rd 9mm mags that I had and just some slight differences. The P226 mags loaded into the P229 and I thought what the heck I'll give them a try and they worked fine.

Here is a pic - 229 mag on left 226 mag on right.










The only difference is the dimple on the bottom of the 226 mag and the 226 mag has the round count holes on the back and not on the side as the 229 mag had them.

Any of you SIG experts out there think there is any problem using the 226 mags in the 229??


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P226 mags will work in a P228/P229 of the same caliber (P228 is 9mm only). The only issue would be that the P226 mag will stick out slightly from the bottom of the P229 grip. This can be mitigated with an X-Grip baseplate adapter if you like but is merely a cosmetic thing. If it doesn't bother you, don't worry about it.

The geometry angle and release notch are identical between them.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> The P226 mags will work in a P228/P229 of the same caliber (P228 is 9mm only). The only issue would be that the P226 mag will stick out slightly from the bottom of the P229 grip. This can be mitigated with an X-Grip baseplate adapter if you like but is merely a cosmetic thing. If it doesn't bother you, don't worry about it.
> 
> The geometry angle and release notch are identical between them.


Thanks Growler67. SWEEET! That gives me 5 more 9mm mags.:smt023

I have the LE/MIL version of the P229 so large capacity mags fit nice and snug up against the grips.


----------

